# OK, lets talk Seat Savers for people with less padding in their bum ;)



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

5' 2" and 108 lb here. I bought sheepskin for my seat and my leathers. Though I have been riding a greenie and found the sheepskin to be a bit slippery for riding out his antics, so i took it off. My saddle has a hard seat, but I have not had an issue yet with being sore. 

I used to get rubs on my calf from the leathers, so the sheepskin has helped a ton. 

You can see my set up here kind of.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

My favorite saddle is an old Bona Allen hard-seat. While it was no problem when I was younger, my old **** definitely appreciates the Cashel seat saver cushion. It's secure and doesn't slip around which is important for those sudden "oh look- a unicorn!" moments my horse is prone to. As for the bruising inside your knee, it sounds like you may be gripping too much with your knees. Periodically as you ride try to think of your legs as a soft noodle draped around the shape of your horse.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ My wife has a Cashel and likes it, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks. I think sometimes I do grip a little hard, but I'm boney there too  thought maybe some merino wool covers might help them not be so sore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ooh, I'm definitely interested to see what folks have to say! I'm another one of those small and bony butt people, so my seat starts to hurt if I'm in the saddle for a few hours. I've thought about getting a seat saver, but I don't want to sacrifice security with something slippery!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ride more, your butt will toughen up. I dont like them either. feel to far removed from the horse.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Or just live until you pass age 40. Your butt will round out on its own.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

But I ride a bunch already..they still hurt, lol. I have a close contact saddle; my horse would probably like for me to have some padding between he and I


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a full sheepskin cover on Dream's saddle and it is the best thing ever - unless it rains. If it rains, its like riding sitting on a giant sponge (ick!!). But when its not raining, it provides enough comfort without being bulky or hot or feeling like I can't feel the horse any more.

The torsion doesn't have any cover and I was actually having trouble with the stirrup leathers making my half chaps twist around (a first for that but holy aggravating).. so I think sheepskin covers for the stirrups are in my future.

Haven't had a chance to get the new Wintec on Gamer yet, as the day it arrived she decided she would rather have an abscess than ride.. so I am anxiously awaiting seeing how that saddle feels!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What model of wintec did you buy?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Celeste said:


> What model of wintec did you buy?


I got the Wintec Wide all purpose, as a friend has one and the wither tracing I sent her showed Gamer to be the 4XW gullet!! :shock:

I finally physically put the saddle on her tonight. Seems like a good fit to start, though of course riding/sweat marks will tell the true tale. And I was horrified to realize I am going to have to buy more girths.. as she is too fat for the dressage length girths we have but the shortest of the normal girths is too long! Always something, right?!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a jms seat cover and stirrup leather covers from Riding Warehouse for my new dressage saddle. Haven't come yet so can't tell you how well they feel. But I know when I rode the aussie saddle the stirrup leathers pinched my legs, even in jeans, so I hope these covers work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

I just bought the Lady Godiva wool seat on sale 20% off right now at riding warehouse! Gotta say I love it and its really high quality! Way better than the cheap amazon one I bought a few months ago that barely helps my booty...JMS is so worth the price!!!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes it is. Really comfortable and it gives me grip on my slick Wintec. Way worth the money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I just bought the stirrup covers too. I haven't decided about a seat saver. I sprung instead for good stirrup pads to help my knees.


----------



## ArabLoverCDL (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't use a seat saver (I have enough padding), but my knees get sore. I bought a pair of riding pants called CJ Riding jeans. They actually have a thin neoprene knee patch on the inside of the pant leg. They're wonderful! No more sore knees, even if I trot 10-15 miles!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride a tucker endurance saddle and the padding is great. I have also found that the padded underwear that women cyclist use are awesome. I never take a trail rode without them


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Been putting in the miles and my bum isnt getting too sore, but my knees/calves do. I did have to special order stirrup covers from JMS so i'll get those soon. Cant wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

